# Door stands



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

These are my homemade door stands what does everyone think??


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

pics?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

They look fabulous.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha sorry having problems attaching


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mike75 said:


> Haha sorry having problems attaching


No problem Mike. I was just busting your balls.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mike75 said:


> Haha sorry having problems attaching


Check the size, might be to big.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Check the size, might be to big.


I think PWG posted this one for resizing. I've been using it for a few years now and love it.

http://www.resize2mail.com/


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just uploaded video sorry about poor quality was shot on my iphone


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

*1st attempt at uploading ..please be patient*



mike75 said:


> These are my homemade door stands what does everyone think??IMG_0391.MOV - YouTube


door spraying


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I like! Care to share how you made them?


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey glad someone liked they are laser cut steel brackets with feet screwed to the tops and bottoms which allow the doors to dry on their sides .I came up with the idea trying to eliminate the need to spray doors up against walls and taking up alot of room in NC.The door brackets have handles so you can turn shift and move the door without touching a wet/finished side.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry i forgot to add another reason for the brackets is so the doors dont warp drying off flat


----------

